#  > Telecomunicações >  > FIBERHOME >  >  Gbic RJ45 eletrica em OLT Fiberhome

## jcmaster85

Bom dia pessoal, alguem sabe me informar se Gbic Rj45 eletica funciona nas OLTs Fiberhome, se sim qual modelo? Grato pela atenção.

----------


## edsong

Não só funciona como já vem com a OLT fiberhome

----------


## jcmaster85

Bom dia, estranho a minha não veio com nenhuma Gbic eletrica rj45, somente com Gbics de fibra.




> Não só funciona como já vem com a OLT fiberhome

----------


## samuelbrutus

Bom dia jcmaster85

! Aqui eu uso de buena. Uso essa aqui: MIKROTIK MODULO GBIC ELETRICO 10/100/1000 S-RJ01

----------


## jcmaster85

Blz, agora posso comprar sem medo. Valeu.



> Bom dia jcmaster85
> 
> ! Aqui eu uso de buena. Uso essa aqui: MIKROTIK MODULO GBIC ELETRICO 10/100/1000 S-RJ01

----------


## edsong

> Bom dia, estranho a minha não veio com nenhuma Gbic eletrica rj45, somente com Gbics de fibra.


Aqui compramos 3, uma com 16 slots e duas das menores, com dois slots, elas vieram com 1 gbic metálico, 1 gbic de 1gb, e um 10gb; pelo que o vendedor me informou tudo isso já acompanha a OLT.

----------


## DavidOIW

Pessoal bom dia, venda direta de qualquer produto Fiberhome, Intelbras e Aquário é só falar comigo.
61-99802-5198
e-mail: [email protected]
Somos o maior distribuidor do Centro Oeste.

----------


## estevamneto

Sim funciona. Mikrotik.

----------

